# help ryker: juvenile cataract surgery



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think caniche is too shy/embarrassed to put this upfront as a thread, so the info is buried in the update on ryker thread. but there is now a way for those who can afford to to help with the cost of surgery. just follow the link: https://www.giveforward.com/fundrais...-gift-of-sight

my own dog is now blind - but it is the blindness of old age. i thought seriously of having the surgery done even then, but i had to balance the precariousness of age with the possible benefits of surgery. in ryker's case, he is just three years old and his eyesight can be saved.

hope anyone who can afford to will consider making a small donation. 

caniche does not know i'm starting this thread. i'm not doing it at anyone's behest or request. i just know pf members may want to help if they can.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading about Ryker's adventures since I discovered this forum. I will have to wait until next week's payday, but I will definitely put a few coins in the kitty.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

As always - beware when donating to people/causes which are not personally known to you. If there is a specific veterinarian to whom donations can be made, sometimes that is a safer option. Research before you reach for your wallet.

Just a public service announcement!

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

did someone complain? because no one said a word when people started a fund for dude's cage. seems to me caniche has been around pf about as long as kukukachoo had been around pf when dude had issues. wishing success to both in saving their dogs.

p.s. i don't use paypal, but caniche's fundraiser does use paypal as well as direct contributions. paypal almost always supports the payer and refunds money if there is a complaint. and, by the way, i do not know caniche personally, nor does she know me. sometimes you just have to offer a little bit of help even if it's a stranger.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I just saw this thread....and I have to tell you, I'm moved beyond tears.

Thanks to many of you, Ryker and I have already reached 20% of our goal in a matter of days between GiveForward and PayPal. I even had a donation come in from Great Britain!

Anyone who knows me knows that I have a bit of pride and am uncomfortable asking for help. For my dogs, however, I would set my faults aside and request assistance. I would never ask anyone else for charity - I have been very blessed in my life with a good family and fairly healthy dogs. But when I saw that Care Credit would only cover $2800, I knew that I couldn't let $1000 come between me and Ryker playing fetch in the backyard for the many summers he has coming.

I'm working two part time jobs and am paying only necessities to save up right now as well. It has never been an easy thing for me to ask for help - which means I just about break down sobbing every time a donation rolls in.

I never thought that poodles were my kind of dog. Growing up, I wanted Basset hounds, Great Danes or German shepherds. How foolish was I?! As soon as research poodles, I wanted one. And as soon as I held Ryker's two-week old body in my hands, I never wanted another breed. 

And then I came to this forum, and I absolutely fell in love with all of you and your dogs.

Thank you for all of your help - both monetary, emotional and educational. I am so blessed to have you all in my life.

And so is Ryker.

(also, if anyone is hesitant about donating due to scams as mentioned above, I'd be happy to share the information. The office is the Veterinary Specialists and Emergency Services and the ophthalmologist is Dr. Kent Burgesser) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I just saw this thread....and I have to tell you, I'm moved beyond tears.
> 
> Thanks to many of you, Ryker and I have already reached 20% of our goal in a matter of days between GiveForward and PayPal. I even had a donation come in from Great Britain!
> 
> ...


I'd like to donate something. P.M. me the phone number of the vet's. When would you be getting this surgery done?


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'd like to donate something. P.M. me the phone number of the vet's. When would you be getting this surgery done?



I can do that. The surgery is not scheduled yet - we're waiting 6 weeks to see how his right eye fares which depends on if we do both eyes or just the left. Doing both eyes is cheaper than doing one at a time, plus it's safer, so we're hoping that his right eye diminishes now if it's going to get worse. He has about 76-80% of his vision in his right eye and only 20-25% in his left, although we suspect that his left has gotten worse since he's begun bumping into things and acting skiddish.

The follow-up appointment is May 16th. Since a surgery is not scheduled yet (although he's been tested and is a perfect candidate for surgery and will definitely be undergoing cataract removal on at least one eye) I'm not sure what the people at VSR can confirm. Also, I know that some vets won't share appointment dates - which is odd because it's not like dogs are covered by HIPPA.

That being said, here is the website for the vet: http://vetspecialistsofrochester.com

The phone number is: 585-414-1277. Again, I'm not sure what they will or will not confirm. I can provide scanned images of the surgery estimate, our last bill, etc. 

My full name is: Ashley Goltermann
And the dog is Ryker. Our last appointment was on Friday, April 4, at 11:30. 

I have nothing to hide and completely understand why people are hesitant to donate. I hope I can ease any hesitations. If there's anything else I can do, feel free to let me know. Every dollar counts. And if you can't donate money or are unable to, even sharing this on social media will greatly help this cause.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Caniche said:


> Also, I know that some vets won't share appointment dates - which is odd because it's not like dogs are covered by HIPPA.


Dogs might not be but the people are - so you as owner are. 

My dog is an extension of me, and I as a customer have the right to have my data protected, I wouldn't exactly be impressed if my vet started giving out information about her to anyone who calls without my consent.

If you want your vet to give out the information about your dog, maybe let them know about your fund raising and that some one might call to confirm information. They got to be careful, especially in this "sue for everything" society.

If they know about it and that you are ok with them sharing your info, they might then do it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks *patk *for posting this.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Dogs might not be but the people are - so you as owner are.
> 
> My dog is an extension of me, and I as a customer have the right to have my data protected, I wouldn't exactly be impressed if my vet started giving out information about her to anyone who calls without my consent.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean for the HIPPA comment to sound like a bad thing. I just understand how some veterinarian offices are more strict than others. 

I work in a grooming salon and clients often have to bring in a rabies certificate if they're new or if they're expired. Many customers forget, so we volunteer to call the vet. Some veterinarians have no problem sharing it over the phone and others absolutely refuse, even when the customers gives permission over the phone. 

I completely understand why vets do it. Some are just pickier than others.

And I plan on calling today to give them a heads up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

:bump:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We're very sad to announce that it appears that Ryker's "good eye", his right eye, has developed the cataract. This is bittersweet. This is because Ryker's vision is now greatly impaired - we've begun to notice that he is skiddish and running into things. This is heartbreaking for us to watch. On a positive note, this means that he will likely have one operation instead of two. This means that he will only have to go through surgery and aftercare once and that the surgery will be $3800 instead of $5000. We're getting close to our goal thanks to some great people. Thanks from everyone who has been supportive! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caniche I am sorry to hear that the second cataract is growing. I am sure you will do all you can to help keep him happy and safe while you wait until it is time for the surgery. In some ways I am sure you are relieved to know the clear path now.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw that's such a shame, but at least you have a forward plan now and the "shall we, shan't we" question has been answered.

You know we will all be here to support you when surgery time comes around


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! You know all of us care and will help in any way we can! Isn't that what families do? Even Cyber families!!!!!!! HUGS to Ryker....XOXOXO


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We got another donation today from this forum. Ryker and I are so blessed to have such great people pulling for us all over the world. I may not know any of you personally or may never meet you face-to-face, but you've all become family. And we are so lucky to have you.

Ryker's re-check has been moved from May 16 to May 2, so hopefully his surgery will be mid-May at the latest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I'm praying for Ryker. If I had $5000 I would have already sent it to you. Give Ryker a big kiss from me.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm praying for Ryker. If I had $5000 I would have already sent it to you. Give Ryker a big kiss from me.


yes! i'm not usually envious, but there are times when one wishes one were warren buffet or the like.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caniche I am glad to hear that it sounds as though things will move along sooner than later.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

patk said:


> yes! i'm not usually envious, but there are times when one wishes one were warren buffet or the like.
> 
> Tony Bennett / If I Ruled the World - YouTube



Today I definitely wish that I was Warren Buffett! 

The good news is that my Care Credit came in today, I called, and they extended my credit limit a bit. So I can put more on my card.

The very, very icky news is that the veterinarian offices only offer 6 month payments for 0% APR. And if I don't pay it back within those 6 months then I have to pay deferred interest of 24.98%. To pay back the full $3800 in 6 months means that my payments would be over $600 a month...which is completely impossible.

I can decide to pay it back at a more reasonable time period (between 18-60 months) then the APR is just under 15%, which is a lot better than the 25% - but that means that with interest, the cost of the surgery will still be higher, between $4400 and $6000. 

Obviously I'll choose the lowest amount of time that I can feasibly pay back, but I'm still upset and frustrated with the interest.

Today is definitely a day where I wish I made a bigger paycheck, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

that interest rate sounds like usury, doesn't it? i know vets need to have income to live, too, but it's hard to swallow when you're pressed to the wall. here's hoping for brighter days ahead.

​


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Some great news!

First of all, thanks to many of you, over $500 has been donated to Ryker's surgery fund! http://www.giveforward.com/dashboard/fundraiser/130747/overview

This has been done mainly through GiveForward but people have also donated via PayPal. 

Secondly, a local groomer has been moved by Ryker's story and has offered to give a 20% off coupon on any dog under 60 lbs who needs to be groomed for a donation of $20 or more. Due to her help, the local news in our area wants to do a feature on Ryker and his condition! This means that we'll be spreading awareness and raising funds for Ryker. I'll be putting the press release up on the donation page as soon as I get a copy. 

Finally, I want to say, I am SO touched by how so many people donated in the memory and honor of a lost four-legged friend. It touches and moves me beyond words.

Thank you again, my poodle family.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

caniche, great news about the groomer and the publicity!

the link in your last post requires people to log in to giving forward. can you provide the direct link to your page?


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry about the icky link! I hope this one is better...

https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/n1d4/give-ryker-the-gift-of-sight


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

How can I contribute using pay pal. I'd love to help Ryker get his surgery!
Caniche, do check with your bank or credit union to see if you can get a personal or signature loan at a lower interest rate. If you own your home, you can sometimes use that as collateral. I think 25 percent is outrageous! If that doesn't work, perhaps you can find a credit card with a low introductory interest rate. When the time runs out, look for one that offers low rates for transfers. There are ways to avoid paying such ridiculous interest!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

janet6567 said:


> How can I contribute using pay pal. I'd love to help Ryker get his surgery!


It's on that page  : 



> **New** We now accept donations through PayPal. The email is: [email protected]


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> How can I contribute using pay pal. I'd love to help Ryker get his surgery!
> 
> Caniche, do check with your bank or credit union to see if you can get a personal or signature loan at a lower interest rate. If you own your home, you can sometimes use that as collateral. I think 25 percent is outrageous! If that doesn't work, perhaps you can find a credit card with a low introductory interest rate. When the time runs out, look for one that offers low rates for transfers. There are ways to avoid paying such ridiculous interest!



You can give using paypal by sending money to my email address: [email protected]

I do not own my home. I live at home (a recent college graduate who is planning on returning to school for her master's this fall) with my parents. I pay my own bills and student loans but I don't own the property. I'm working part time and am looking for another part time job. 

I am looking into other credit options. If I happen to go over my goal, all extra money that doesn't cover the $1000 that care credit won't will go to paying care credit off. I certainly don't want to be paying for this surgery for the next ten years!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Great news about the publicity Caniche! Both educational for people and also hopefully will help the coffers fill a little bit more 

We're rooting for you!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought that I would attach some pictures of Ryker's cataracts...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poor little guy. his fear and anxiety are so understandable. i wish it were possible for him to understand that he is going to have surgery that will bring back his eyesight.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that left one is so big. It is unbelievable that one like that could appear so fast. I know it will still be a bit of time before surgery, but I am sure he will do just great.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I thought that I would attach some pictures of Ryker's cataracts...
> View attachment 148649
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a beautiful face. Just look at that nose.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> Now that is a beautiful face. Just look at that nose.
> 
> Rick


You are right PoodleRick to make note of what a handsome fellow Ryker is, all the more reason to make this guy happy to run all over without worries again ASAP.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> You are right PoodleRick to make note of what a handsome fellow Ryker is, all the more reason to make this guy happy to run all over without worries again ASAP.


I couldn't agree more

Rick


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, Poodle Rick, it is good to know what we are supporting...this little guy needs his vision back!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> Thank you, Poodle Rick, it is good to know what we are supporting...this little guy needs his vision back!


Glad to do it

Rick


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Now that is a beautiful face. Just look at that nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick



Thank you a million times Rick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

You're very welcome.

Rick


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

To find out how much Ryker still needs go to the end of this post...


----------

